# More rides per hour in a Porsche



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

You could do a lot more rides per hour in a Porsche. Just sayin'. Something to think about.

http://i.imgur.com/5XFAu.gif


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> You could do a lot more rides per hour in a Porsche. Just sayin'. Something to think about.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/5XFAu.gif


Do the math people. If you can cover the same amount of miles in half the time, you make twice as much money. It's science.


----------

